# Shengshou v3 or x-cube 4?



## cangcynr (Aug 17, 2011)

i have a dayan+mf8 4x4 which is okay but pops like crazy and which isn't stable in my hand so i decided to buy a new 4x4 but i haven't decided between x-cube and shengshou v3.which one is better after breaking in.(price doesn't metter i just want the best 4x4)


----------



## nofianto (Aug 17, 2011)

hi. try to modify the dayan.
1. replace the ring and spring with lan lan 2x2
2. if you can buy C4U CORE, please also replace the core.
the lan lan spring are soft and suitable for dayan. i had mod it and very satisfied


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't used xcube 4 but I'm using shengshou VIII which really pleased me . 
It's really good , smooth and has no lock ups after breaking in .
I had used dayan mf8 but I prefered shengshou over that .
and also xcube is way too expensive and shengshou is way too cheap...


----------



## pappas (Aug 17, 2011)

Havent had any experiences with shenshou 4x4's but I would definately not recommend the xcube. Most have clicky inner layers and they can pop quite often. As others have said it is also outrageously overpriced. Try retensioning your dayam/mf8.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought my Shengshou VIII 4x4, I'll post my thoughts on it compared to the X-cube once I get it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2011)

I would go for the shengshou v3. I've tried both before. I definitely prefer shengshou v3 to x-cube 4. It's just better in so many ways. (Price, corner cutting, outer layers, rarely pops etc)


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I would go for the shengshou v3. I've tried both before. I definitely prefer shengshou v3 to x-cube 4. It's just better in so many ways. (Price, corner cutting, outer layers, rarely pops etc)


 
What are your thoughts on it compared to the Dayan?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2011)

I think maybe the dayan is superior, but it just pops too much for me. Maybe I just can't control it as well as others. I was just fed up with the pops, so I bought the ssv3.


----------



## Leander Wyss (Aug 21, 2011)

I have both cubes, and still after weeks of intense breakin in, the x-cube isn't as good as my new shengshou viii. get the shengshou i'd say.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just traded someone for a dayan 4x4 and it is not assembled. What should I do to it? Lube the internals with what? tighten the 2x2 core's screws? and which screws? there are so many.

I also tried the SS V3. It is much nicer than the V1. No pops, and that catchy feeling is gone.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 21, 2011)

Can any of you post a link to the Shenshou 4x4x4. I think I need to start practicing again just need a new 4x4x4.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 21, 2011)

rahulkadukar said:


> Can any of you post a link to the Shenshou 4x4x4. I think I need to start practicing again just need a new 4x4x4.




http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2521676
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_White-33868 dont worry this is the V3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the x-cube. The only thing is, it is a little pricy


----------



## TanLaiChen (Aug 21, 2011)

better u buy SS4 VIII........x-cube diffficult to break in.........and not smooth like SS4 VIII.....i just buy 1 SS4 VIII only.......after mod...much better.......got a little lockup...u need to solve many time and break in........btw....i still love my dayan 4x4....it better then SS4 VIII......i already mod Dayan 4x4..........so,very smooth.....i like it


----------



## Juju (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's my opinion on the x-cube:

It doesn't take _too_ much work/lube to get the outer layers feeling really good. The inner layers are horrible however, and are scratchy as all hell. I don't know how much breaking in is needed to fix that problem but it's more time than I can be bothered with.

On the Shengshou V3:

The outer and inner layers are both very smooth. I like the outer layers on the x-cube more, but only slightly. Overall I like the Shengshou V3 better.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to say using the X cube for for about 8 months without finding a better 4x4 i think i actually did. The SSv3 has some lock up problems but when lubed with lubix it is amazing needs little to no time to break in and just CHEAP. So if you are just looking for a $10 cube that is amazing get the Shengshou V3 but the x cube isnt bad at all just expensive


----------



## Koyuki (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello! Is this: http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/4x4x4-shengshou-spring-magic-cube-white.html Shengshou VIII?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

Koyuki said:


> Hello! Is this: http://www.pickegg.com/wholesale/4x4x4-shengshou-spring-magic-cube-white.html Shengshou VIII?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Hmm, hard to tell since there is no picture of the insides. I would say it is though. Most cube stores now have the VIIIs in stock.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 29, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> I'm a big fan of the x-cube. The only thing is, it is a little pricy


 
Don't you have a video of it popping like every solve you do?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Don't you have a video of it popping like every solve you do?


 
His tensions were very uneven in that video. He's since improved it, and it's nothing like that video shows.


----------



## Koyuki (Aug 29, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Hmm, hard to tell since there is no picture of the insides. I would say it is though. Most cube stores now have the VIIIs in stock.


There are 2 pics of inside...

Any help will be appreciated, I'm going to place an order before end of month...


----------



## caseyd (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going to have to stop this stream of crap about the x cube, if you have the money it is the best 4x4 on the market. yes the inner layers are clicky, but if you are at all serious at 4x4 you will soon break it in and it wont anymore, the corner cutting is good enough for anyone, and mine has only popped once, where as I see many people trying to piece together a shengshou v3 that recently exploded. I love my x cube, it kicks ass


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 29, 2011)

Koyuki said:


> There are 2 pics of inside...
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, I'm going to place an order before end of month...


 
No, that is not the V3, the edge pieces on have a little wing on the side to prevent popping. I believe that is the Shengshou/Ghosthand v2


----------



## radmin (Aug 29, 2011)

I pre-ordered the x-cube, so I've had it a while. I could never get it to feel good. When the Shengshou 3 was announced I decided pass on it and give the x-cube another try. After loosening it I had a pop and I couldn't find the piece so I ended up getting the Shengshou 3.

I like it a lot. It's really even between inner and outer layers and can be really smooth if you make some minor adjustments to your turning style. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 30, 2011)

What about the Maru 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube is it good?


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 30, 2011)

get the shenshou v3 why is this still a debate!


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 31, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> What about the Maru 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube is it good?



No.

If you're in doubt, just get the Shenshou v3 and put in a bit of lubix. The usual break-in time will be more than enough to make it the best 4x4 you've ever owned!


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 31, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> What about the Maru 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube is it good?


 
It's great for the first few days, then it starts misaligning a lot. I would rather cube with my maru than my x-cube, but I can't, because of the misaligning.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh okay I will give the Shengshou VIII a try.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 31, 2011)

The question is, ShengShou VIII...or Dayan+MF8?


----------

